# How cold is too cold to ride?



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it depends on how well you and your horse handle the cold. At lessons we go on trail rides in -10 F, but all the horses live outside 24/7 and deal with cold weather really well. I think that if your not working your horses hard, and they do well in cold weather, then they should be fine. Sorry if that wasn't much help.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

It depends on the horse, the arena and how the horses are managed.
My horse is stabled indoors at night so I ride rain or shine cold or warm in the winter. He also has no coat to speak of.
For a horse stabled outdoors 24/7 it really depends on the arena. If you are working in an outdoor or unheated arena then I would say ride to about -20C as long as you don't sweat the horse up, and then you have to dry him. In a heated arena I wouldn't ride past -5C or -10C.
I'm also an Albertan and I share your pain  I'm starting a petition to invade California and basically switch land with them.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It does depend on the horse & all, but to me, I can tell it's too cold to ride if even if I have layers of clothing on, & I'm STILL freezing, then it's a no-no. But the coldest I've ridden in is about 30F.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the help! I agree that if horse isn't being worked too hard its fine to ride them. I don't like riding too much when its below -20C as its just too cold and I don't want to risk hurting them but I'm sure if its just light riding they should do ok.

Good idea to switch land with California!! I just get so tired of -20 and -30 temps for such a long time! Thats true - if you are bundled up warm and you still feel frozen I think its best to stay inside and try to keep warm!

One horse I ride basically tells me when its too cold for her. She stops, looks up at me like, "you expect me to carry you around when its this cold?!" I also find she hates wind so I don't ride her when its too windy either.


----------



## manatee (Mar 4, 2009)

I think it is too cold to ride a horse in anything past -30C but you can still groom them, sack them out, etc. But running a horse in cold weather is bad for there lungs. But minus 20 is totally fine I do it all the time.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

I hate the cold. Despite that, if i chose not to ride in anything below -20C, I'd probably have about 3-4 months of no riding. So my limit is -30C. If its that cold outside, I stay home, as he's an outdoor horse, and I don't think its that good for him to come in, get worked, stay until he's dry and then go out in the freezing cold again-can't be the easiest on their lungs.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not allowed to ride if it's below 20. Barn rule.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow you girls are tough! I'm in BC and after November the horse's don;t get ridden at all till spring!


----------



## manatee (Mar 4, 2009)

G and K's Mom said:


> Wow you girls are tough! I'm in BC and after November the horse's don;t get ridden at all till spring!


I couldn't imagine that. I would go crazy. Winter is the best time to train cause if you get bucked off its usually into a pile of snow lol. And we always pull sleds behind the horses its so fun.... until its -40C then it sucks lol.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

manatee said:


> I couldn't imagine that. I would go crazy. Winter is the best time to train cause if you get bucked off its usually into a pile of snow lol. And we always pull sleds behind the horses its so fun.... until its -40C then it sucks lol.



That is so true! I love winter for riding horses that I'm more likely to fall off of, 'cus they aren't trained fully. I'd much rather land in 3 feet of snow than on hard ground with possible rocks around lol. But below -30 is too cold for me! And the poor horses - I think everyone just tries to survive in those kind of temps!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

G and K's Mom said:


> Wow you girls are tough! I'm in BC and after November the horse's don;t get ridden at all till spring!


Woah! Serious? What about competitions and stuff?


----------



## lexxwolfen (Oct 22, 2009)

I used to ride outdoor all last winter regardless of temperature and weather conditions (unless its hail cuz that hurts). I think as long as you work the horse accordingly to the temperature it should be fine. I always ride with a quarter sheet and exercise boots when outside, especially if its snowing. The temp may not be that cold but if they get wet, they'll feel it.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

To me winter is the best time to ride. I ride regardless of the weather. If it is really cold I leave his blanket on and put the saddle overtop. I run snowmobile trails and with proper shoing you can run even ice.
I use to worry about his breathing but the local vet college assured me that the horses wind track is long enough that the freezing air will not burn his lungs. But regardless if it is around -18C I keep the pace down to keep him from breathing too hard.
In the extreme winds I ride down into the swamp where the high banks protect me from them


----------



## aynelson (Jun 13, 2009)

Do you have a wool cooler? These are fabulous to use when you are working a horse in the winter. They wick the moisture away from their bodies and you can feel it on the outside of the cooler. You use it when you are cooling out and untacking - they speed up the drying process for a horse who has sweated. 

As far as temperature - just be sensible. Have ample warm-up time and cool them out. I always warm up a bit in my hand or in my coat before I pop it into their mouths. Also, I don't leave the barn until my horse is dry. 

Ride on and stay warm - after all, that is why they made silk long-johns!


----------

